# PC Absturz während Spielens nach ca. 10-20 Minuten



## xeredor (28. Mai 2009)

*PC Absturz während Spielens nach ca. 10-20 Minuten*

Hey, da ich hin und wieder das Mag lese und auch sonst ganz begeistert von PCG bin, poste ich mal hier mein Problem, hoffe ich finde Hilfe


Alle neueren Spiele die ich mir mal hin und wieder kaufe (Left 4 Dead, Burnout Paradise), stürzen nach einiger Zeit grundlos ab... aber leider nicht nur die Spiele, mein kompletter PC verabschiedet sich sogar ohne nen Bluescreen auszuwerfen, einfach aus, und das trotz dem eigentlich stark genugem System 

Mein System:
BS: Windows Vista Ultimate
Netzteil: wohl'n standart Teil, 400W
Grafik: nVidia 8600GT + neusten Treiber
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 5000+ inkl Kühler
Mainboard: ASROCK ALIVENF6P-VSTA
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 2024MB DDR2, wobei Vista nur 2GB anzeigt!?

Bei noch mehr benötigten Infos einfach anschreiben 

Hab mir das komplettsystem vor einigen jahren mal gekauft, und bis vor ein paar Monaten keine Probleme, ich vermute ja es liegt an der Grafikkarte, da das ganze ja nur bei Spielen auftritt... Jemand ne nähere Vermutung, gleiche Probleme oder so ähnlich?

Wäre sehr Dankbar


----------



## Operator (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: PC Absturz während Spielens nach ca. 10-20 Minuten*

Hast du mal prime gestartet und geguckt wie warm der PC wird ?
Hast davor noch andere performence starke spiele gespielt


----------



## xeredor (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: PC Absturz während Spielens nach ca. 10-20 Minuten*

Prime? Noch nie gehört, was istn das?
Und ja, das geschieht auch bei anderen spielen wie ETQW, Titan Quest, Unreal Tournament 3 usw.

Okay, hab mir jetzt prime runtergeladen, werd mal n test laufen lassen 

Und wieder zurück... Prime lief ca 4 Minuten stabil mit ner CPU belastung von 100%, und danach das gleiche wie bei den games, der Rechner geht einfach aus. 
Aber von ner übermäßigen Wärme hab ich jetzt nichts gemerkt


----------



## Operator (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: PC Absturz während Spielens nach ca. 10-20 Minuten*

hol dir mal coretemp und schau mal was die temperatur macht würd sagen das es ein bisschen zu heiß wird


----------



## <--@ndré--> (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: PC Absturz während Spielens nach ca. 10-20 Minuten*

Je nachdem was das für ein Netzteil ist, könnte das der Grund sein (eher unwahrscheinlich, wenn er auch bei CPU-only-Last ausgeht) oder halt die Temperaturen.

EVEREST oder CoreTemp zeigen dir die Temperaturen der CPU. Für die Grafikkarte müsstest du ebenfalls EVEREST oder GPU-Z bemühen.
Dann mal im Fenster eine 3D-Anwendung öffnen (da bietet sich ein Spiel natürlich an).
Temperaturen im Blick halten und wenn er wieder abschmiert => Werte merken.


----------



## xeredor (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: PC Absturz während Spielens nach ca. 10-20 Minuten*

Durchschnittlich wenn die arbeit bei 0-10% ist, ist sie bei 50°C

Okay, und du hattest recht, während prime geht die CPU Temperatur hoch bis auf 80-90°C, weiter wollt ich das jetzt nicht laufen lassen, denke das ist nicht normal... Was empfiehlst du mir? Neuen Kühler einbauen?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: PC Absturz während Spielens nach ca. 10-20 Minuten*

Muss nicht der Kühler sein, vielleicht auch die Art wie er montiert ist?!
Mal abbauen, WLP ersetzen und neu aufsetzen.
Kann bei Boxed schon mal gerne passiert, dass da was nicht passt.


----------



## xeredor (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: PC Absturz während Spielens nach ca. 10-20 Minuten*

Naja, das würd mich wundern, hab ihn ja montiert gekauft, und bis dato nix dran getan. Aber ich versuchs mal 

Grad noch mal mit GPU-Z getestet, die Temperatur bleibt beim zocken durchschnitllich auf 66°C, daran wirds also wohl nicht liegen... 

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## <--@ndré--> (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: PC Absturz während Spielens nach ca. 10-20 Minuten*

Das heißt ja nichts - kann durchaus auch "kaputt" geliefert worden sind. Die werden ja auch nur von Menschen zusammengebaut. 

Normal ist das mit den 90° aber nicht - es muss eigentlich am Kühler liegen und wenn da nicht gerade der Lüfter nicht mitdreht wird es die Montage sein. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Double B (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: PC Absturz während Spielens nach ca. 10-20 Minuten*

Hallo ! Es könnte aber auch am Arbeitsspeicher liegen.
Den wenn du in echt 4 Gb hast und dein Pc nur 2 anzeigt, heisst das das was nicht stimmt.
Denn Vista zeigt normalerweise auch 4GB an. Bei XP hatt man das er nur 3,2 anzeigt obwohl man 
4 drin hatt. Aber Vista muss alles anzeigen. Ich würde mal die Steckplätze vom Arbeitsspeicher ändern oder gucken ob auch beide richtig eingesteckt wurden.


----------



## xeredor (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: PC Absturz während Spielens nach ca. 10-20 Minuten*

Du hast schon recht, aber heutige Games geben sich auch noch mit 2GB voll zufrieden


----------



## highspeedpingu (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: PC Absturz während Spielens nach ca. 10-20 Minuten*



> Okay, und du hattest recht, während prime geht die CPU Temperatur hoch bis auf 80-90°C, weiter wollt ich das jetzt nicht laufen lassen, denke das ist nicht normal... Was empfiehlst du mir? Neuen Kühler einbauen?


 Ein AMD X2 5000 !!??
Der sollte unter Last zwischen 40 und maximal 60° liegen, wobei ich eher 50°
sagen möchte... Über 75° ist bei einer AMD CPU eigentlich das sichere Todesurteil!
Mein 4400 @ 3,0Ghz (Overclocked) läuft gerade mit core1= 26° und core2= 30°...
Luftgekühlt.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: PC Absturz während Spielens nach ca. 10-20 Minuten*

Wohl nicht richtig eingesteckt. Erstmal unwichtig. 
Selbst wenn sie nicht in den jeweiligen Dualchannel-Kanälen wären würden die 4GB da sein, nur halt nicht mit voller MHz-Zahl.
Oder was am RAM-Slot kaputt, das würde aber trotzdem nicht dazu führen, dass er 90° heiß wird. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: PC Absturz während Spielens nach ca. 10-20 Minuten*

Hast mal 'nen Foto vom Netzteil??
Oder weißt, was das mal neu gekostet hat?

Vermute ein Temperatur Problem oder eben ein billiges Netzteil...


----------



## xeredor (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: PC Absturz während Spielens nach ca. 10-20 Minuten*

hmpf, richtig eingesteckt sind sie, das hab ich grad geprüft, dennoch ziegt vista nur 2559 MB RAM an, obwohl 2x 2048MB drin sein sollten. Werd morgen mal losfahren und nen neuen Kühler kaufen, danach das RAM Problem lösen


----------



## xeredor (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: PC Absturz während Spielens nach ca. 10-20 Minuten*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hast mal 'nen Foto vom Netzteil??
> Oder weißt, was das mal neu gekostet hat?
> 
> Vermute ein Temperatur Problem oder eben ein billiges Netzteil...


Wie gesagt, im Komplett PC gekauft, hier aufm Zetel stehts mitm Gehäuse: "Gehäuse 909-3B Schwarz Weiss 400W Basic Retail", wenn du magst mach ich auchn Foto


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: PC Absturz während Spielens nach ca. 10-20 Minuten*

Ja, das ist notwendig...

€dit:
Hab mal gegoogelt...

41€ für ein Gehäuse mit 400W Netzteil is viel zu wenig, da kann das NT drin nix taugen.
Geh mit dem Rechner morgen zum Händler und gib es zurück.

Kauf dir dann was mit anständigem NT...


----------



## xeredor (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: PC Absturz während Spielens nach ca. 10-20 Minuten*

41€? Naja, nichts tolles aber es hält...

Denke das Netzteil tut seinen Job noch, umtauschen kann ich das Teil nichtmehr, wurd vor 1-2 Jahren online gekauft, hätte nurnoch die Option ihn reparieren zu lassen. 

Wie gesagt, ich geh morgen los und schau nach nem neuen Lüfter, wenns Problem dann immernoch besteht werd ich mich dran machen


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: PC Absturz während Spielens nach ca. 10-20 Minuten*

Achso, sag das gleich.

Hier ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit dann hoch, das das NT nicht mehr die volle Leistung bringen kann, aber auch ein defekt der GraKa ist nicht unwahrscheinlichl.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: PC Absturz während Spielens nach ca. 10-20 Minuten*

Was hat die Grafikkarte mit Abstürzen bei Prime zu tun? 

Ich denke es ist auf jeden Fall die CPU, 90°C ist mehr als verdächtig. 66°C bei der Grafikkarte ist aber normal.

Der Speicher ist mir aber auch verdächtig, diese 2,5GB sind nichts ganzes nicht halbes.
Was zeigt denn das BIOS an?! Unter "Available/Usable Memory".


----------



## xeredor (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: PC Absturz während Spielens nach ca. 10-20 Minuten*

Das ist definitiv merkwürdig, das BIOS zeigt mir  unter "Total Memory" (Hab dein besagtes nicht auf anhieb gefunden) beide 2048er im Dual Channel an und sagt es sind 4096 MB verfügbar.
Mein Windows Vista 32Bit hingegen sagt mir hingegen unter Systemsteuerung/System/Arbeitsspeicher (RAM): 2559MB
Ich frag mich sowieso noch, warum er nur ein stück von dem einen erkennt, etwas merkwürdig


----------



## <--@ndré--> (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: PC Absturz während Spielens nach ca. 10-20 Minuten*

Naja, sollte dich in sofern beruhigen, dass an Board und RAM nichts kaputt ist.
Wohl eine reine Software-Sache - Windows ist da komisch, vielleicht einfach mal zweiten Riegel rausnehmen - hochfahren - runterfahren - zweiten wiedereinbauen - ab dafür ... !
Viielleicht geht es ja.


----------



## xeredor (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: PC Absturz während Spielens nach ca. 10-20 Minuten*

Werd ich probieren, hab mir heut nen Kühler von arctic cooler geholt, und schon ist die Temp auf 30, arbeitszustand max 40°+, werd nacher mal dein Tipp mit den rams verwenden


----------



## fpsJunkie (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: PC Absturz während Spielens nach ca. 10-20 Minuten*

würde sagen dass das NT ziemlich futsch ist. hatte bei mir mal genau das gleiche problem. irgenwann hat der pc nach dem einschalten nur noch gepiept-kurzschluss im NT. kuaf dir ein besseres.


----------

